# relier pc et mac par usb mâle/mâle?



## snapscan (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai encore mon ancien pc et je voudrais le relier à mon macbook. Je n'ai pas de cable réseau mais un cable usb mâle/mâle. 
Quelqu'un sait si il est possible de les relier par ce biai? J'ai effectué une recherche sur google mais rien trouvé d'interessant.
Merci


----------



## Zyrol (5 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est bien un cable de transfert USB, il est possible de faire des transferts entre mac et PC sans probleme. 

Par contre il faut installer le soft du cable  USB sur chaque machine, il fat donc que tu recuperes le soft pour le PC et pour le mac, donc tu as une marque ou une reference de ton cable ?


----------



## snapscan (6 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse, en fait il n'y a rien de marqué sur le cable. C'est un bête cable mâle/mâle que j'avais acheté 8 euros à l'époque.
Quant au logiciel, j 'ai trouvé fastlynx ou intellimover mais apparement ils ne marchent que pour pc...


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y a pas de boitier au milieu du cable ?

car habituellement les cables USB de transfert disposent d'un petit boitier au milieur du cable.

en meme temps tu peux acheter un cable reseau, &#231;a va plus vite, plus stable, pour 5 euros environ...


----------



## snapscan (6 Janvier 2007)

Je croix que c'est ce que je vais faire, j'ai bien trouvé un logiciel: "move2mac" qui pourrait le faire mais vu le prix autant acheter un simple cable réseau en effet.
Merci pour ton aide Zyrol


----------

